
On Reddit, Digg and Hacker News - acangiano
http://antoniocangiano.com/2008/05/29/random-thoughts-on-social-sites/
======
pxlpshr
My elitist half couldn't agree more with this article, however my capitalist
half recognizes commercial potential. That said, what I find more intriguing
are the frequent social migrations that have occurred since Friendster. And I
believe many social sites are over-valued and over-hyped (signs of a web 2.0
bust?) given the fickle loyalty of internet-social-bees.

That said, the rise of me-too .com hives give others the opportunity to
improve, but are they really making significant strides in innovation that are
lasting and unique? For example, Digg significantly improved an old concept
from the early 00's known at 'top sites' by shifting focus to relevant content
as oppose to site-specific. But, what have followers of the Digg model offered
besides servicing a niche audience?

When this same me-too trend happened in web 1.0, funding dried up for a few
years while the internet cleansed itself...

------
mynameishere
What's wrong with Italy?

------
bigtoga
sorry but that format is not interesting to me. bullet points, headlines,
something needs to be in there for me. just my opinion.

~~~
acangiano
It was meant to be an essay, although it admittedly came out not as poignant
nor as convincing as I wanted.

~~~
fiaz
I thought it was a rather nice read. It was refreshing to have a little bit of
story telling along the lines of a personal experience instead of some quick
snippets of facts and opinions mashed up together.

